

NASA plans to capture asteroid and bring it to Earth orbit - rquantz
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/asteroids/news/asteroid_initiative.html

======
anigbrowl
This is the 5th or 6th time I've seen this posted, including by myself, and
every time the topic has sank like a stone. I'm perplexed as to why HN doesn't
consider this project worthy of discussion, given the path-breaking nature of
the proposal.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Seems a little far-fetched. Talk of moving gigaton rocks - harder than for
instance moving a small city to Mars?

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, given that it's just a rock and doesn't have any people inside, it can
be moved very slowly, eg by applying a tiny amount of thrust over a couple of
years.

